# Any Dom females who want a sub Folf?



## Maxwell _The Folf (May 11, 2016)

I need a Dom female to tell me what to do


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2016)

Make a sandwich?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 11, 2016)

We need an 18+ section so this doesn't get bumped or show up in recent threads.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 11, 2016)

Go and sit in the corner with your face against the wall, I'll come over and piss on you in a moment.


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Go and sit in the corner with your face against the wall, I'll come over and piss on you in a moment.



Wait, you have boobs and bras and stuff, and you never told us??!!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> Wait, you have boobs and bras and stuff, and you never told us??!!


What gave it away was when he said piss ON, and not "All over the toilet seat and in your general direction."


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (May 12, 2016)

Simo said:


> Wait, you have boobs and bras and stuff, and you never told us??!!


HI Simo ^^


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 12, 2016)

Well, you weren't kinding when you pmed me asking for a fuck, was ya?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2016)

Simo said:


> Wait, you have boobs and bras and stuff, and you never told us??!!


You know how us foxes roll. C:<


----------



## Wither (May 12, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Well, you weren't kinding when you pmed me asking for a fuck, was ya?


I guess you look like a dominant female? 
Is that a compliment? I don't even.


----------



## Somnium (May 12, 2016)

I don't think this forum is any good for quickyiffing, you might have better luck on tails refuge.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 12, 2016)

Somnium said:


> you might have better luck on tails refuge.


Would it be weird for an asexual to ask what exactly this is??


----------



## Somnium (May 12, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Would it be weird for an asexual to ask what exactly this is??



it's another furry forum


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 12, 2016)

This thread has caused me a concern  
 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Wither (May 12, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> This thread has caused me a concern
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I'll cause you a concern. 
/murr


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (May 12, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Well, you weren't kinding when you pmed me asking for a fuck, was ya?


no hun


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 13, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Go and sit in the corner with your face against the wall, I'll come over and piss on you in a moment.


Well I guess I better go reset my 'days without ejaculating via internet comment' again :U


----------



## reptile logic (May 13, 2016)

Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## TidesofFate (May 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Go and sit in the corner with your face against the wall, I'll come over and piss on you in a moment.


Make sure he doesn't back up while you're pissing. Wouldn't want anything going where they don't belong.


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 23, 2016)

I love being a dom, is anyone into cuck fetish?


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (May 28, 2016)

MoonlightTwinkle said:


> I love being a dom, is anyone into cuck fetish?


 hehe thats cool


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 3, 2016)

I can be your personal korean spambot, honey


----------



## Niku chan ~ (Jun 9, 2016)

are you still open? cause I want to RP with my charrie Zel as soon as I finish her ref, she's part of the yakuza and I have a nice backstory for her as well.
I'm generally a literate to semi literate role player, so if you like long-term RP I'd be willing to step on your bloody face anytime!  
If you're interested I'd love to contact you for further details!


----------

